# Sage Barista Pro - Less pressure through steam wand and steam coming up through the drip tray



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

I have noticed that the steam wand on my Barista Pro isn't as powerful as it was when I first purchased.

There also seems to be steam coming upwards through the drip tray when the wand is on & then a very loud sound when the steam wand is turned off.

Any ideas what could be causing the issue? It's about 4 months old.

The machine is regularly cleaned.

Cheers


----------



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

Fixed! Turns out that one of the holes in the wand was partially blocked....


----------

